# Wild Pig Hunting in West Virginia



## Albert A Rasch (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey fellows,

Actually I should have titled this as "Lack of Wild Pig etc". I wrote an article on what's happening to wild pigs in West Virginia and if y'all have a moment to take a look at it I would be much obliged. Its on my blog The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles and the title is: Wild Pigs: Not Tough Enough to Face Ol' King Coal

I would like to start a discussion on this and any other issues you might have that relates to hunting, hunting access, and enviromental concerns that relate to hunting.

Regards,
Albert A Rasch


----------

